# hey



## Marriott (Apr 9, 2007)

hey im new obviously. Big fan of WWII aircraft, mainly the aircraft of the Luftwaffe, primarily the bf 109.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome. Please read the FAQ's and Rules and please don't be a 1 post wonder!!! 

Ha, I beat you to it Adler!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome Marriot.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome. There's many good discussions going around. Feel free to jump in.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2007)

Thor =1
Adler = 1,298,746,542,357.9


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2007)

Hallo Marriott !!!
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome. Please read the FAQ's and Rules and please don't be a 1 post wonder!!!
> 
> Ha, I beat you to it Adler!!!!!!





Yeah but it also my job, so yours dont count! 

Oh and welcome Marriot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2007)

RATS!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome from down under. 

Does this take your fancy?


----------



## Marriott (Apr 12, 2007)

ahh very nice Wayne. I have a few bf 109 models myself but not with the kind of detail that one has. Right now i have a balsa bf 109/E on the go.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

hey mate...........

welcome


Im curious about your balsa, perhaps you could put some pictures up in the modelling section,,


cheers heinz8)


----------

